# Low Tech Bio Sphere Queries



## DannyH (17 Nov 2015)

Hi all,

Having mulled over quite a few threads I've decided that for a first planted tank attempt I'm going to try my hand at the low tech approach before commiting to anything more.

As the title suggests the tank will be a biosphere with a capacity of about 30l, (i.e a spare goldfish bowl I've got knocking about)

My intentions at the moment are to use a few crypts, anubius and a couple of mosse's, perhaps christmas? in the hope of cultivating some terrestrial growth on the single piece of wood that will form centre piece of the composition. I would possibly like to add some colour and don't know if anyone has any low tech compatible reccomendations? Also any links to particularly good moss articles would be great!

With regards to livestock I'm looking to add a small batch of mountain minnows and various shrimp which brings me onto the substrate. I've looked over a few articles and because of expense have narrowed to compost with a gravel top or Akadama substrate. I'm not sure if there is a winner with the capacity of tank in mind and my ambition to add livestock? 

The tank will have a small internal filter unless i can get away with just an air pump for circulation and frequent water changes?

I'm looking to keep the whole thing as natural as possible but am aware perhaps of the need to add fertilisers.

Any recommendations/ criticisms are welcome!

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## DannyH (17 Nov 2015)

sorry the capacity is actually about 6-7l not 30!


----------



## Cor (17 Nov 2015)

- gonna watch this treath, I have the same questions...


----------



## Cor (17 Nov 2015)

treath = thread


----------



## Henry (17 Nov 2015)

I wouldn't bother putting fish in a bowl, stick to shrimp. 

Substrate-wise, I'd go for a thin layer of aquatic compost topped with fine gravel. Keep lighting to a minimum.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Nov 2015)

Hi Danny,

Hope this helps  Link

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/biosphere.19911/


----------

